# Random Picture Thread (No Circle-Jerks)



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

<3 u evo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

This gem once again.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank God this thread is finally back to normal.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Another thread that needed a reboot.
> 
> Please don't make this a circle-jerk thread with photos of women and shit just use the WoW or Celebs section for that.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Not feeling this new 'no-booty' thread guys ; _ ;


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL circle jerk; deal w/it


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> LOL circle jerk; deal w/it


:jay


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good. More need to feel that way.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh great, now that there is no hot women allowed at all in this thread all Sono can give is weird shit :jay


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:draper2


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

No Circle Jerks, then...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


>


OMEGA


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^jesus fuck


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The fuckin ANSWER!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope this guy was being sarcastic, or this is probably the most beta Facebook exchange I've seen in forever.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Mithro said:


>


:lmao what a bitch


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I had to. Absolutely love it. 

Tye-dye guy marking in it is awesome.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Did Chrome just open up a can of worms in this thread? I'll try & simmer down.










the next best thing


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh boy, I sure do enjoy lezdom. I used to sometimes fantasize about Kaitlyn dominating AJ and forcing her to do a many things when they were together as The Chickbusters.

Porn is overrated when you have a great imagination.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wasn't even close to thinking about anything like that...8*D


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Hehe, and I was trying to be more tame. I always take things like this to a whole nother level.

If you wanna go deeper into the rabbit hole, I'll bet whoever made Chrome's picture has a tickling fetish, one fetish I can't quite grasp.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Someday, I'll be in on the fun.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Primer said:


> Someday, I'll be in on the fun.


Be careful what you wish for, Cody. I'll bet joining this group is kind of like getting "jumped into" a gang initiation.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's died down a ton. _(never really noticed it either)_ Dodger fans on the other hand...yeah. That's where the shit is.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

The Primer said:


> That's died down a ton. _(never really noticed it either)_ Dodger fans on the other hand...yeah. That's where the shit is.


You choose to live dangerously. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's the world I gots to live in.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sam be ballin'


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

When GOT meets the Hobbit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah that would be awkward


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Whatever happened to no circle jerk? :hmm:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hmm: Why bring in a rule when you're not going to enforce it?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this an Archer gif thread now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

eh, why not? at least for a little bit.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Reporting you all for circle jerking :brodgers


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BLEACH being a cunt, as usual​








































































:kanye


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry I'm late to the Archer party, folks.










Pam > all.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: CJ












not the same girl









Margot Robbie - she's DiCaprio's wife in _wolf on wall street_



resolution presented.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sorry I'm late to the Archer party, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah.

Cheryl, though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler: more


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Nah.
> 
> Cheryl, though.


Cheryl is great and all, as is the whole office, but nobody is topping Pam.

Pam and Ray specifically just crack me the everloving fuck up. And of course Archer but Pam is #1. 










"So....we gonna make some cooch chili or what?"

Pam is just so crude and over the top, I love her.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

^ RAY


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: CJ


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Got a new favourite sub reddit. :rrose3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> ^ RAY


HAHAHAHAHA, YES! Best Ray moment. At least out of the first 3 seasons, I haven't seen four since I'm waiting for the Blu Ray release. Actually, that's not entirely true, I did watch the first 2 episodes but I need to re-watch them again and pay greater attention to them.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

obby said:


>


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this was me at around 8 this morning


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ankle fracture to start the year :mk1charlie4


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

2014:


















































































Yeah, I think so too.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


>


Added to the bucket list.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmm, Sono you should be my sugar daddy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*MISSING*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*CHANGED*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ti this ni**a been watching too much Roman Reigns.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Froot said:


> Froot's rep


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kendoo said:


>


Why isn't he controlling the guy's mind? I'd be interested in the context of this, and who the guy is attacking Xavier because I don't recognize him. Funny picture though, I laughed.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao Made my day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

should probably make that a smiley :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*^*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spoiler: Sunset in Botswana


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Yo Sab & Alien, if you're looking to pimp your 2013 MOTY list watch Miike's Lesson of the Evil. It's marked as 2012 but actually was available sometime in the summer of 2013. Great film


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just looked it up and sounds good. (Y)


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^WILL STIMPY PUSH THE BIG RED BUTTON?!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The best one of these I've ever read.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Devitt


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Best witness ever.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

This is funny, but Miley has meh-tier feet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^BLACK LOVE :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Only good thing about the Knicks game.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Seriously Wagg?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

that's easier to look at that the multiple gross half naked ones


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BLEU said:


> Seriously Wagg?


Come on, we all wouldn't mind seeing a cute chick in a school girl outfit. WWE did a lot of that back in the day. Stacy, Trish, Torrie :woolcock


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL holy shit :lol ^^^


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Trust fall!










nvm...


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/bangingdonk/funny-joke-idea-00754-a

I know it's not a picture, but this is the greatest 16 second sound clip I've ever heard and I had to share

close when it finishes because the next one will probs be shit


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:allen1


----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

that's from Cena's gym. nice. I'd recognize that Iron heaven anywhere.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Front page of imgur really brings the lulz


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

vampyr said:


>


lol'd hard for some reason


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Mikey2Likely (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Batman feels :jose


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bow to the mastah


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Callisto said:


>


That reminds me, where is Bros of Destruction? Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:torres


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Huh. Interesting turn of events.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

idk


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm back to scare y'all, btw NO CIRCLE JERKS!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You want scary


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

THAT'S WHAT MADE IT SO INTERESTING. Actual un-intended circle jerk. They do exist.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^ (Y)


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

You're welcome TAR


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

As Shane Crawford said.. That's what I'm talking about.










BLEACH knows what I like to see.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

These two look familiar to you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dude has lived a great life. lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Best shooter in the NBA Steph Curry.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:jay :jay :jay


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: I snorted like a pig


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:dino


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^:homer2


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My guess is that someone turned on the vacuum.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


>


_*FUS! ROH!*_ meow


----------



## White Trash Scott (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Each leap brings us closer to god.

"Catch me Lord, Catch me!"


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Spoiler: look at it


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://raincookie.deviantart.com/art/Toy-Factory-Run-427603132


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

bama


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

lmaoo


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Meanwhile, at Joel's family reunion


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

i watched that gif for 5 seconds too long :lol










http://deeotter.deviantart.com/art/The-white-weasel-427917817


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Callisto said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

hnnngg


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ wow


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:ti


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Damien said:


>


So fucking beautiful


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Sono Shion said:


>


Is that from Tokyo Gore Police?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

One of my all time favourite pictures.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

^Fuck me, is that Cesaro on the left? Sploosh. :banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> ^Fuck me, is that Cesaro on the left? Sploosh. :banderas


Absolutely. He's almost just as good animated:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

^


Spoiler: no photoshop


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


>


Context pls.

- - - - -


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

NBA persons hand V normal hand


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


As a huge fan of Apocalypse/post-apocalyptic movies, I still do not envy Ukraine.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Spoiler: picture














Spoiler: picture













Spoiler: picture













Spoiler: picture













Spoiler: picture













Spoiler: picture













Spoiler: picture



bama4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

She came


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Gramma Nazi...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Callisto said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


>


Deserves the death penalty...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

We need more desktop wallpapers in this thread.

So many beautiful scenic photographs and altered pictures, but they're just too small.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

underground bike parking in japan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

try this at home (Y)










*_Hollywood Hanoi is not legally responsible if you burn your skin off and/or house down_


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Raffi Torres being interviewed by a guy that just happens to look exactly like him :ti


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Danny Sexbang wrestling an alligator while high.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lmao lovely thread.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sammy Watkins :mark:


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm dying @ "GOOD JAAAB".


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:luck2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

That arse.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:wyatt


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude takes coins and turns them into rings.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Best gif ever. :lelbrock


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^LOL he's like "don't blow on me bitch!"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol yeah, dog runs things.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: huge, but nice


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Found this post on another forum. lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ABrown said:


>


:lmao


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Night View of Sochi


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

Flux said:


> Fantastic


Account suspended :lmao:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

for all the single fellas on valentine's day



Spoiler: funny


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Torah Bright


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:yum:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:hb DA GOAT


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Notices the lack of Bill Russell...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Por que no los dos?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Cuz the Finals MVP Trophy is named after him for a reason










Also Morgan Freeman


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^Don't be a rectangle? Pretty sure that's not how the saying goes :drake1 (Yes, I've seen Pulp Fiction and yes,I know she meant don't be a square)


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: WOAH!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Rabbit Island in Japan




































Japan winning Planet Earth once again. So cute. kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sure all you know about how shit's going down in Ukraine.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Gandhi said:


>


Di Caprio?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Damien said:


> Di Caprio?


Ha.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Damien said:


>


She is hot whoever she is, know who she is?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Skermac said:


> She is hot whoever she is, know who she is?


Aubrey Plaza


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

My new sig.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Callisto said:


>


NIGHTMARES WILL BE HAD :jones


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TJF should be banned for that image. And is that a tattoo or just permanent marker?

Here's some Brady to steer this thread back in the right direction :brady2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

lel ABH now knows how others feel when he sends out his reps.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hahahaha, the captain looks absolutely crushed.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I need to find the vid for this and what the hell if going on in this scene :lol


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BLEU said:


>


Alright, my OCD has gotten the better of me and I won't regain my sanity until I know. Why the fuck does whoever that woman is keep doing that hand gesture? Is this from a tv show or something? :argh:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> \Alright, my OCD has gotten the better of me and I won't regain my sanity until I know. Why the fuck does whoever that woman is keep doing that hand gesture? Is this from a tv show or something? :argh:


Tis a secret.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The urge to avoid a circle jerk w/Adele was a struggle atm.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Finally own this CD :mark:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*'Muricah number 1!*


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Damien said:


>


Want


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## obeseinator (Jan 15, 2012)

yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


(Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

wat


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

dizzylizzy87 said:


>


Must of been a Cesaro fan


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Callisto said:


>


How is that show? I saw a DVD of it in the mall a few days ago and was somewhat interested in the premise, but I haven't heard any buzz around it, which kinda worries me. Maybe I'm just out of the loop.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I actually too am new to this show. They just started their second season yesterday and the premiere was fantastic. I'm hoping the first season is on Netflix so I can check out. Thus far, it lives up to the hype. Definitely should check it out.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Callisto said:


> I actually too am new to this show. They just started their second season yesterday and the premiere was fantastic. I'm hoping the first season is on Netflix so I can check out. Thus far, it lives up to the hype. Definitely should check it out.


I never watch a show anywhere but the beginning, but thanks. (Y)


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Robbie Williams / Tupac Shakur / Kidada Jones


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


Her face is adorable!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Let us cancel out the DISGUSTING influx of _Seinfeld_ with _Friends_. 










:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> Let us cancel out the DISGUSTING influx of _Seinfeld_ with _Friends_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












----------


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Alexa & Viola could make a great Divas Tag Tag Team Champion, which it can't happen in real life just in my imagination


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

Heh heh


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel :lel :lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


>


Would shit my pants if my cat did that.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

http://50watts.com/Nineteen-Hundred-and-Grimm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GOAT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, I don't know either...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^What a Legend.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Smooth as fuck


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^ Connery the GOAT


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Yeah, I don't know either...


It's a clip from a porno with an alien, and apparently it's some of the freakiest shit on the internet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lex Luthor would be busy fighting his lawsuit with Spiderman 8*D


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Only KANE can pique my interest in such a useless topic such as Politics.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^couldn't stop staring, tbhayley










:hayley4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Saw that on the front page of imgur today, gotta love the fat white chick getting the fuck away soon as she saw the piece :lol


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


>


FUCK YES :lmao

Almost forgot about that moment.

----------


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DU DU! DUDUDUDUDUDUDUU!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Your team right Rousey? :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

William Murderface said:


> Your team right Rousey? :side:


Hahaha! 

Now both of the brothers have tried this on me! :cuss:

I will get my revenge on the pair of you one day.. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> DU DU! DUDUDUDUDUDUDUU!












I'm sorry not really


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

^^ :lmao


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> FUCK YES :lmao
> 
> Almost forgot about that moment.


It's only one of the greatest quotes in Simpsons history.

Should get a chain started tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

For my DBZ fans










and just cause I love Stone Cold


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

clogged toilet


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

SUPRISE MOTHERFUCKAH!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the fuck? :ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the fuck? :ti


There's crisps in a Polish store where I live that have Super Cena all over them!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

sig


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damien said:


> There's crisps in a Polish store where I live that have Super Cena all over them!


Bizarre. I guess Super Cena must mean something in Polish. Hilarious either way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well there you go.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:rust


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Emmifer Lawson.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:trips is gonna need a bigger shovel to bury them or should I say Ash


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ICON


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

isthisrealife


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


:lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^That gif is hilarious. :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Will probably be hard to read for some, but the fucking age part had me :lmao:lmao:lmao because it's true.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spiderman >>>>>


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

One of the best scenes in 2013.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Sweet lord, don't be surprised there's worldwide breaking news coverage of a tsunami in Toronto once I'm done.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


>





Spoiler: Thank you, Putin


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^^:mark: @ *Byzantium*










It has begun.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Who likes wallpapers? 



Spoiler: I like wallpapers


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

green rep vs red rep, the time has come.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Video games then and now


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^LOL Stone Cold Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spear!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And thus, the world exploded


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

PBR shorts :mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

you have no idea


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Everyone who knows how you like 'em has an idea, Cody :ann1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cannot wait.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TJF's fucking avi :lel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

GOAT Overselling


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AlienBountyHunter said:


>


seeing this, reminded me of this






was in tears when I first saw it. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gratefully accepted jager munn :banderas


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Man, when I see a sideboob I feel like reaching for the lube and turn my dick rock solid like a rubix cube. Y'all know the more you play with it the harder it gets, I just can't help myself looking at these 2 beautiful sets, the oxygen levels in my body turn into neck deep debts and it could turn into a situation that I regret. They look so round and I bet they feel surreal, IDGAF if they're fake or real, I just hate that they conceal cause they got so much they could reveal. I talk to them with vulgarity, I titfuck them with brutality, I blow my load on them with fatality giving them an experience of sensuality that would leave them void of any morality.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Woo chile, I'd ravage Steph with such savageness she'd have flashbacks to 1994.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

the match that this result comes from :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

WHAT'S IN THE BOX MAN!?!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


Wouldn't mind tbh.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wouldn't mind tbh.


>Reasons why Wagg is WOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wouldn't mind tbh.


Knowing you and your bad taste, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wouldn't mind tbh.


Do you watch or do you just find a clip of something awesome b/c you think they're all attractive? :shaq2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

HayleySabin said:


>


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Cause Louis is awesome!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Vince Carter was dat dude.:banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I have to have one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:delrio :ey


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No fucks given.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:cesaro_ROCKS!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

As if there wasn't already enough reason to hate Michael Bay.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> As if there wasn't already enough reason to hate Michael Bay.


Wait, Michael Bay, the guy who turned Megan Fox into a living sex object, who films almost everything like porn, who has talentless models in his movies, refused to have Scarlett Johansson go topless when *she* wanted to!?


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Wait, Michael Bay, the guy who turned Megan Fox into a living sex object, who films almost everything like porn, who has talentless models in his movies, refused to have Scarlett Johansson go topless when *she* wanted to!?


Tbf it's kind of misleading, I looked it up. She wanted to, he said she couldn't because the film had to stay PG-13, not because he personally didn't want her to do it. It's fun to laugh at Michael Bay though :draper2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:HHH2's dog.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :HHH2's dog.


Is that Steph's cock in the background?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Is that Steph's cock in the background?


Why, yes it is.









You can pet it if you like. It doesn't bite, I promise. 


Anyways, back to random pics:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

_GOAT Banderas + Last of Us gif credit to THANOS_


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

:lmao
LOL pros.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Underrated match tbh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

TAR said:


>


Rock Bottom? :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Al Borland said:


> Rock Bottom? :


:denzel


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Danish Special Forces


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Better times for Micky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Better times for Carlton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Gotta light mate?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Still one of my favourite scenes in any movie.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Who did i ask about the asian girl pic the other day? nvm found out who she is.

oh heres my pic.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

jfc Swaggy P


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this Seabs?








[/URL]


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Matt Calvert making Blue Jackets history (Y)


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Titan of Braavos, the greatest of the nine Free Cities. A little different from the books, it looks more like a regular statue than the book Titan does. It has a shield instead of it resting a stone in its hand on the mountain, but it still looks amazing. It's got the broken sword that he holds high in the air, that's good. I made it my Desktop and PS3 wallpaper. They better keep the Titan's roar to inform the Arsenal of incoming ships in the tv show. If it's just a statue that will irritate me.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Looks like the Colossus Of Rhodes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:denzel


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

TAR said:


>


OMG, I loled so hard!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Callisto said:


>


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't care how old this image is. Still makes me weep with joy every time I see it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome picture


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

amazing


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

My friends got me a late birthday present


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

love that Big E gif. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Miss Japan in her armor outfit. Swaggs's head to explode in 3...2...:faint:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


Mike Dunleavemeopen :mark:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

I would watch this show.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I found this beyond true


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

hold your cursor on the cheetah's head (an idea from someone's comment on Imgur, -credit)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

this is amazing


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Dibs


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes. This is legit.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

]


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

http://nebezial.deviantart.com/


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Not really random, but here's my dog *Lennon*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Answer :banderas


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If Kirby could do this in the game, I would freak out, turn the game off and think it was a glitch.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

this is fucking for real


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> this is fucking for real


Fuck it I'd still bang her.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hayley Seydoux said:


>


I haven't been keeping up with this season for a few weeks. Still kinda recovering from the orgy scene in the beginning of the premiere.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Callisto said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this season for a few weeks. Still kinda recovering from the orgy scene in the beginning of the premiere.


I still haven't even started the final season yet 8*D


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^ I waited the full allotted time


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is this woman so perfect?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

bama4
:durant3
:kobe6
:bbrown3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fuck, Rover, at least try.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:durant3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

bewbs


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

My Client Yaya Will Conquer the World Cup


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spoiler: big pic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

not being ironic either


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

:jordan


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My friend just found these at a gas station and sent me a pic:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

8*D


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^:barkley


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damien said:


>


No teacher would make it through 2 mins back in my old high school looking like that :lel


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Damien said:


>


:kobe6


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

rouge said:


>


yes pls


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

perfect for WOW and celeb section













to buy these mugs - http://photo.walgreens.com/walgreens/pdpgifts/type=11oz_magic_mug_collage


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:banderas


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

>


.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

So I hear AJ Lee did a porno.











:westbrook5


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Trublez said:


> So I hear AJ Lee did a porno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't believe cle_84 just disrespected my girl like that :no:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


>


:lel probably most people heading into the third hour of RAW.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

PROVE IT said:


>


No. No. No.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PROVE IT said:


>


Mr Shadow would tell her to leave, because she's too old for him


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:|


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh, he is so perfect. :moyes1


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Damien said:


>


Didn't see this before :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

* #TrueRealAmerican*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^ Workout ruined heartless dude man :jordan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

"Lets fuck shit up..."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SteffiCurdy (Jun 3, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:drake1

http://global3.memecdn.com/what-the_webm_1219471.webm

:drake1 :drake1 :drake1


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL, Aquatista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

reaction gif.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Sube La Adrenalina


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ain't even worried about the ni**a Jaden.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Anime fans have been marvelling at the dedication of a Hong Kong based fan of Love Live!, whose full back tattoo of Nozomi, inked in commemoration of her birthday, has made a truly lasting impression – even “30% complete” and uncoloured.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, amongst generally tattoo hating Japanese the general opinion seems to be that he will eventually come to regret his dedication…


:done


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mario


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


:clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler:  Long ass joke that page stretches


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion's finger clenched. The crossbow _whanged_ just as Lord Tywin started to rise. The bolt slammed into him above the groin and he sat back down with a grunt.
The quarrel had sunk deep, right to the fletching. Blood seeped out around the shaft, dripping down into his pubic hair and over his bare thighs. "You shot me," he said incredulously, his eyes glassy with shock.
"You always were quick to grasp a situation, my lord," Tyrion said. "That must be why you're the Hand of the King"
"You...you are no...no son of mine"
"Now that's where you're wrong, Father. Why, I believe I'm your writ small. Do me a kindness now, and die quickly. I have a ship to catch."
For once, his father did what Tyrion asked him. The proof was the sudden stench, as his bowels loosened in the moment of death. _Well, he was in the right place for it,_ Tyrion thought. 
But the stink that filled the privy gave ample evidence that the oft-repeated jape about his father was just another lie.
Lord Tywin Lannister did not, in the end, shit gold.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel ABH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^

:artest3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Source: http://weezel365.deviantart.com/


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

She's so adorable. Hope he kept his promise.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Spoiler:  Pork 3 Ways


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Sushi transformers :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:lel


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

lolwat.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:lel


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> lolwat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

WHAT


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TELL HER YOU GOT THE AIDS OR YOU FUCKED HER SISTER/MOM/DAD/BROTHER/WHATEVERFLOATSYOURBOAT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

She looks like Jessica Rabbit BTW


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

How do I hold all these feels?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler: nope















Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


>


She can be so adorable as a milf sometimes.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mario > Luigi since day one.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: circle jerk


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:sodone would def take legal action.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Neymar will be alright. He got a hot girl waiting for him at home.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How's your life doing?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


>


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

:side:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: FEELZ comice















this is not a wide strip, just long.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>



i bet that last photo is your go to line with minors.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


:Jordan the animation in this ep was funny as fuck.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Ghostdust YEAH!!!!!!!
Edit: Why so much makeup, she looks better without it.


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Wait for it...










:jones


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

HNNNNNG~!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ DAMN WHO IS THAT?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ DAMN WHO IS THAT?


Don't know. Got the picture on Deviantart


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Noticed her eyes first :agree:


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ^ DAMN WHO IS THAT?


Yoko Littner

A whore from Gurren Lagann.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL @ Luka


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Yoko Littner
> 
> A whore from Gurren Lagann.


Im going to pretend you didn't say that of Yoko:cuss:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ :lmao ^


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

His face :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:drake1


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Saw this posted on imgur and decided to make my own version of it since it's happened to me before and I found the perfect 'MRW' for it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Best. Bookends. EVER.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Donkey Lips, for the motherfucking win:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

still priceless. :ti


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spoiler: size


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

goddess so much it hurts


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nipple sighting, so what?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

GAYFORMICHAELBAY said:


> Nipple sighting, so what?


Reported.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

LYNCHER.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

AlienBountyHunter said:


>


YES

------------


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

* pwned *


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

One of the Prom Babies that appeared on Family Guy. Why Is she living in a Trash Can.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Spoiler: ???????


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:maisie​


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Spoiler: This adorable disabled dog; not disgusting at aall, just lots of pics


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*MAGIKARP FTW!!!!*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Botchamaniac45 said:


>


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

King Kai Guy said:


>


PRIME Lauren Holly was :homer

- - - - -


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ryan was so ghey in that scene.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Romeo + Juliet* :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry where are my manners?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Need to send this photo to EMMA


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I just found out that Samuel Johnson is one of the earliest known advertiser guys, person who wrote about advertising. I'm researching his works and here's his picture :lol it's this guy.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

-----


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If I didn't have Hayley Williams in my avatar, this would definitely be my avy:

EDIT: Yeah, it's now my avatar.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Paris.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Manowarrior said:


>


When was this? He looks young here.



Spoiler


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

She better be in the next Star Wars. Make it happen Disney


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> When was this? He looks young here.


I don't know. I'm guessing circa 2002-2004.

Anyway,


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Happens to me every time tbh:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Glasses that will help you deal with it


Spoiler: SIZE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


>


Know who she is?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Know who she is?


Alyssa Arce

- - - - -


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*TATSUMIWINSLOL* :cena5 :buried :rollins
Also this is a spoiler on whats going to happen when Rollins cash in the MitB on Cena on Summerslam


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ KLOPP DA GAWD!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

^ :klopp2​


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^HHHHHHNNNNGGGG


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Akame be like, F--K Your Bullet *


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler: big gifs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

NARUTO ON CRACK


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

D Rose DA GAWD


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

goddess forever


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

No Circle Jerks?










They rock! Fuck Da Police!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chrome said:


>


Loki is Katy Perry! :shocked:

:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^They're long-lost twins.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

double post


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

triple post


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:ambrose


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Charlie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:jordan​


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Steiner Gate said:


>


I still don't feel like watching Akame ga Kill's anime.

It's nothing special. It's just a work with tons of blood and a bunch of characters in slutty outfits.

Akame and Esdeath are decent but Kurome and Wave are the shit.

Those two are easily my favorite characters from that manga, especially Kurome <3

They're the DUO!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So juvenile, but I'm in tears.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ HAHA WTF :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Cleavage said:


>











That GIF reminded me of this


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Henry w/that cap.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pratchett said:


>


:lmao

----------








*vs*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Also laughed at that, fantastic.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Hayley Seydoux said:


>


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Face swap gets really creepy.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Lust isn't Love but Lust is Life *


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:sodone


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Nadal about to get it in :banderas​


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Reminds me of this :lenny


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll take one, pls!​


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Darth Vader on a Charizard, your argument is invalid


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*HULKAMANIA IS RUNNING WILD BROTHA'*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

one for wagg


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*The pic on the left was taken in 1980. She grew up to be the mother of the little girl on the right, taken this year. *


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> *The pic on the left was taken in 1980. She grew up to be the mother of the little girl on the right, taken this year. *


:sodone


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Didn't even twitch.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Steiner Gate said:


>


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

TheIllusiveMan said:


>


Well hello. 

- - - - -


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Minas Tirith built with matchsticks.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The fappening taking it's toll.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Thoughts on Yvonne's leaks TAR? :waffle


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*The Hollow Shrine*



















-----


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Paradox Spiral*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

The Walking Dead FTW

The Last of Us is a good game but it's a bit overrated


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

-----


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:banderas All grown up.​


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

J-Law Photos in a Nutshell


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nine Nine in the house.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## budgie88 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

budgie88 said:


>


Is there supposed to be a reference here I'm not getting? It's cool to see four great animated shows in the same picture, either way.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

budgie88 said:


>



This is strangely sexy.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## budgie88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is there supposed to be a reference here I'm not getting? It's cool to see four great animated shows in the same picture, either way.


It was something that Fox created to advertise "Animation Domination":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animation_Domination


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler: Brekkie


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

lmfao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The eye contact here is friggin magnificent.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Chrome said:


>


:lmao I came here to post the same. Perfect "fuck this thread" gif.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, it's a great gif. :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Strongside said:


>


LOL!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Always good to see cosplay pictures...


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Steiner Gate said:


>


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao​


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Damien said:


>


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler: Skyrim Joke














:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Colombian women's cycling teams new uniforms



Spoiler:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome To The Hood Titan, You Gonna Get Yo' Ass Kicked


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## FarAway1 (Sep 21, 2014)

that toys pictures are creepy ass hell.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

FarAway1 said:


> that toys pictures are *creepy ass hell*.


I did a search for "creepy ass hell" and this was what came up first:










No ass though. :shrug


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler: cacs gone learn soon


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Magic


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

jackbhoy said:


>


YOU GET A SHOT! :lmao


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> YOU GET A SHOT! :lmao


498 interfering with a staff members performance of duty didn't your boyfriend teach you how to treat a staff member floppy tits that a SHOT!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ The Far Side :mark:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Saw this today outside a place where I went to eat at in the *Camp Washington* part of Cincy. Never noticed it before, but I've only been there once. I took a picture myself, but didn't bother uploading it since this was already available on the 'net. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

God damn double post, delete pls mods


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:smokey2 Only way it'll let me post the gif

View My Video


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> Fans are accusing rapper Akon of using a giant hamster ball to avoid Ebola during a recent concert in Africa.


 :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


I just found the perfect sig

OT:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:sheiky


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the greatest things ever. Local farmers market has a stand that sells these pretzel logs, different ones stuffed with different things. I get the Philly Cheesesteak one.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

^ Nice wheel kick 

My girl Shiki does it better though ;3


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

source for this video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PuvXpv0yDM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Classic Rape and Revenge Film

*The Garden of Sinners: Remaining Sense of Pain*


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Silvia Bianchi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This is the greatest Esdeath GIF ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Jose Canseco


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lana


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

late seventies


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Batista


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

MOE SLASH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Bring back bad memories


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Navy Seals


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Tiger Woods


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

More Moe Pictures


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This story had me in tears.

post from another site.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This story had me in tears.
> 
> post from another site.



:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*I want*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The guess a tv/movie character site crazy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:moyes1


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Chrome said:


>


That....is amazing.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

10/10
ANNIHILATION


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Basically


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GO HAM or GO HOME.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Muhammad Ali knocks out George Foreman


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Toothpicks have evolved :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Mike Tyson vs. Evander Holyfield 2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :mark:


the crew :zayn3


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

(^@ the Naruto one. :lmao)

More here: http://uk.eonline.com/shows/the_soup/photos/14303/bad-pause-cartoon-edition/435596


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

^


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Muhammad Ali taunts Joe Frazier


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

"I hope its a ps4"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Big Show's Heel Turn in a Nutshell


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


I'm gonna need a name for this fine female specimen.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Michelle Lombardo.

You're welcome.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Yep.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

That moment when you don't have jigglejogglers


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's get rambling


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Team Black's Loyalty to their members...


















:littlefinger


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no! He's going to get wet!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Time to have your day ruined.



Spoiler: Posts joke on Tumblr, receives death threats and has her own mother doxxed


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

such a nasty looking spot to take


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:lmao FEEL SO BAD FOR DAT YOUNG ******


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


>












unk2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Swerve! :russo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_en3tE7aKwk8/TABLqLClYbI/AAAAAAAACAg/FDkRhP0loUE/s1600/*******%2Brabbits%2Bfunny%2Banimals.jpeg


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

My anaconda don't want none unless


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL at dude in the back like "wait wut?"


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

He's surfed the wreckage of an exploding battle station to the planet's surface. Twice.

He once fired 1000 blaster bolts at fleeing rebels and missed them, on purpose.

When it needs to do miraculous things, the Force uses _him_.

Droids _know_ this is the storm trooper they're looking for.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

So you're telling me there's a chance?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:done


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

:jose :jose :jose :jose :jose


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:shmoney


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Pratchett said:


>


I was just about to post this. :maury my sides are gone


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Muhammad Ali taunts Joe Frazier before their first fight.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Buster Douglas knocks out Mike Tyson, 1990.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:like


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Fight Of The Century- Joe Frazier (C) knocks down Muhammad Ali to clinch a unanimous decision.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## TimmyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Some perfectly timed photos:





































^The last one. :banderas


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

edit.

removed the link thinking it was causing the friggin malware fuckery, but it's still going on. :mj2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ :bryanlol ^


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:sip


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gee I wonder what happened to that ideology ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

1 character


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

The essentials


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The last one is so cold :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm comin for you Wagg :fuckedup 







* @swagger_ROCKS


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

at least 1 character


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

You need to slow your role @Pyro and bullshit :cudi


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

zbxcbxcbcxbcxbxcbcxb


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Muhammad Ali in the white


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*YANDERE MODE!!!*​


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

dgsdgsshshsh


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

And there's _nothing_ you can do about it ‎( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Muhammad Ali


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CD Player said:


> Muhammad Ali


So that's who Roman Reigns gets his bullshit attitude from.










Don't hate me, I'm not racist, I just think Racist Dog is the greatest meme of all time.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Hank Aaron's 715th homerun.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For all the feminist crap I've had to hear about lately


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Frogman Dog ftw


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao What. The Fuck.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Urkel said:


>


What show is this? I recognize it and it's driving me nuts, I saw some random episodes in the 90's as a kid. I have no interest in seeing it again, I just want to know the name because I'm gonna go crazy if I don't figure it out.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What show is this? I recognize it and it's driving me nuts, I saw some random episodes in the 90's as a kid. I have no interest in seeing it again, I just want to know the name because I'm gonna go crazy if I don't figure it out.


Beakman's World


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Urkel said:


> Beakman's World


That's right, Beakman's World. It's all coming back to me now. I still don't remember anything about the show, but yeah. Cheers.










Logo for a podcast I listen to. Not the best logo in the world, but it's the best podcast imaginable for A Song of Ice and Fire related content, and since Game of Thrones is almost back, it's an appropriate picture. I may listen to a few old episodes just to re-engage myself. The last episode was part 1 of the Blackfyre Rebellions, which is great but has nothing to do with the show.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GTA pool, legit amazing. I was heartbroken when they took it out of 5. Gives reason to still play 4, I guess, though. The sad thing is, I've never seen an actual pool game that had better mechanics than this, this is the perfect pool game and it's only a mini game inside of a larger, amazing game.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> GTA pool, legit amazing. I was heartbroken when they took it out of 5. Gives reason to still play 4, I guess, though. The sad thing is, I've never seen an actual pool game that had better mechanics than this, this is the perfect pool game and it's only a mini game inside of a larger, amazing game.


Nothing beats going bowling with Roman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Nothing beats going bowling with Roman.


Pool is better than bowling, the bowling mechanics are a little suspect, but bowling is funnier.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Randy Johnson kills a bird.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

How Europeans see America.....


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep Preachin' :tucky


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I miss Birds of Prey. Then again, I miss good DC Comics


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

[CURVE INTENSIFIES]


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:cena6


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheChoppingMachine (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:dead3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:mj2


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:tucky


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KING :zayn3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:dead3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls confirmed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cant's unsee. *


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^it's ridiculous how much I laughed at that.

-------------


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

SOMEBODY STOP US!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Akame Ga Kill's Amazing Animation Quality. *


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's true.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

allahu akbar


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAGE 666 :mark:










SEE YALL IN HELL. :flip


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> PAGE 666 :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a bus stop near my school:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

-


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

:wtf2​


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ SO CUTE. kada


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THESE HOES AINT LOYAL :drake1


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nightrow said:


>


Adebisi, that ends with an "I". You sure you're not Italian? LOL


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*SaltyRibbonCrying.gif *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^hahaha the ultra weak dropkick. gold.

------------


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## BlackLodge434 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618957952003796992


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

FUCKING TWATS


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

^ That Feminist Frequency bitch is a fucking cunt :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/axG1dOL_460sv.mp4


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Ash said:


>


very nice, is that your own Tattoo Mr Ash?

a certain Mr Pratchett will like that I would imagine.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

whelp said:


> very nice, is that your own Tattoo Mr Ash?
> 
> a certain Mr Pratchett will like that I would imagine.


Not my tattoo, but it is one that caught my eye for sure. If I ever did get one of my own, it would be a sort of:










...but only because I once swore to do so after reading "Lord of the Flies" and I could point to it whenever everyone was supposed to shut up and listen to me.
One of these days. Maybe.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cody, I need your servered head for my business card. The Black King of Scotland demands it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Cody, I need your servered head for my business card. The Black King of Scotland demands it.


As long as it includes a watermark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chrome


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@AryaDark


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

@Dell


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## JaymeN (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


:banderas

- - - - - 



Spoiler: Large GIF


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avL5pon_460sv.mp4

fuck dunno how to post mp4's, stupid 9gag changing format


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*git rekt m8*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Blackbeard @Ash @A-C-P


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## ilovewwe2015 (Aug 20, 2015)

tôi cảm thấy rất là thú vị


----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yahoo Answers is the best thing ever.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The more you learn.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler: huge pic


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*

Post non-wrestling related pics or gifs of things that you find funny, cool or ones that you can relate to.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*

Isn't that thread pretty much alike - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1065985-random-picture-thread-no-circle-jerks.html


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*

:bushes











































I love bush.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

GetDown said:


> Isn't that thread pretty much alike - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1065985-random-picture-thread-no-circle-jerks.html


Damn. I've never been on that part of the forum.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*

This bothers me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Non-Wrestling Pictures/Gifs thread*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^:applause


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The greatest to ever do it.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just started reading this book.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:datass


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Buster Douglas knocks out Mike Tyson


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Axel Rose and Slash


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE CLUB CANT EVEN HANDLE ME RIGHT NOW :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OVO Sound Radio ep. 1-7


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656599844262297600


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

NYAAAAGH WOMAN BAD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Karate Dragon (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

EDIT: fail


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Kinda sad and funny at the same time.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Nightmare inducing.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

:booklel


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:bunk


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

hnnnnnnnnnnng...... The nostalgia tho :banderas :


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking idiot.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

(The snake is Inter Milan)


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

donne said:


>


Holy shit I just realized this is the money Oliver Platt found on the Fargo TV show.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

McQueen said:


> Holy shit I just realized this is the money Oliver Platt found on the Fargo TV show.












Those Coen brothers sure know how to tie a story together


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Cup Match: Southampton 1 - 6 Liverpool /YNWA


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Random Picture Thread (No Circle-Jerks)*

Oops, ah well, I'm a nonconformist.


:troll


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

:mj2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I almost became the owner of the once largest torrent site......maybe  

But the sedo domain auction company removed the domain and registrar removed the domain's owners and kept it dead. 
But then a year ago demonoid finally returned as demonoid.pw

Screenshot cropped of course to remove seller, and my info
2012 screenshot









But who knows, I might have been close to being the new owner. 


Old article which at time .me was still up and at time of my screenshot I was highest bidder.
But if it stayed I probably would have got outbid by some riaa/mpaa shill to own the name. I was willing to go max $1000. 
http://robbiesblog.com/demonoid-domain-names-pulled-from-sedo-com/60


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:ti


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Merry Blissmas said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Turtlesaucex (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't even know


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Thomas Leeroy, Not Enough Brain to Survive


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Ted Bundy looks like James Deen.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:zayn3


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

don't ask


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698620130843095041


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:wow


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:yay2 <- Literally my reaction when I see this gif


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Metal garden gnome.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Soda Fett*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Crimson (Apr 6, 2016)

our gfs are annoying sometimes...


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

random pictures of places i've been


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Been playing Mass Effect recently


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

The Six Million Dollar Man hanging out with Bigfoot.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

meanwhile in houston


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:ghost


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

]


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Nachos!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Not Steph*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just got my Platinum trophy.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:kobelol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738840148947914752


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MrJamesJepsan said:


>


WOW! :LOL


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Avoca-dont!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone recognize who this is:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

^ POWER RANGERS DUH! :eyeroll2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

When you trying to be romantic but she's a ho


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Some of my friends right now :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2 memories


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to figure out why Balor looks so badass adjusting his jacket every 5 seconds. Why do I look like a fucking idiot when I do it?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759794597107077121


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Morghan King. Olympic Weightlifter. God Bless the USA.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

They stop you from following the road to Mecca on the highway in Saudi Arabia. Police will literally stop you.

Non muslims are literally NOT allowed in Mecca by religious law of the country.










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLE_S5XW0Zs


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774658208300408833


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn straight! 










FUCKING SLAYER!


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Tattoo artist Megan Jean Morris was asked for some horror ink. She came up with this S&M number. Fuck. 










'Rough Tuesdays'


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

These had me laughing hard.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/781341899223293952


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

Come back home :'(((


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787213925947432960


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:evans


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been watching this over and over haha.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:evans


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm a pms mess so I am seeking tranquility by staring at this photo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796292722445451264


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:salute


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

obby said:


> :salute


Didn't actually. http://www.snopes.com/harambe-15000-votes/


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Local fires all around me. I've never experienced anything like it before!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for his newest diss track.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799637677779914752


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Jeff Hardy is _my_ gimmick! No other ho on here can have him. I won't share! :lol jk in case you didn't know that!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips5


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

King & Queen


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I have a legit question. In relation to the topic, what is a circle jerk? 

I mean, I'm aware of what one is in terms of ...the real thing... but on a thread? You younguns and your goofy rap music terms confuse me.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:trips5


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

R.I.P to all of them :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I'm just doing my girl thang!* :x >


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

New Day's tribute to Charles Wright was awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gimme More said:


>


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

virus21 said:


>


:lmao thanks for that, I laughed!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*OMFG! I have been waiting for this day! So happy for my boy Russ and his wife :cheer :woo*


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

kek


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

WAKE ME UP
(WAKE ME UP INSIDE)
CAN'T WAKE UP
(WAKE ME UP INSIDE)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*He's so perfectly beautiful like Elvis was*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where's the Barry Horowitz pic?


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

:sodone


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Creepy clown hat trick.....


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://zippy.gfycat.com/AptWavyHarborseal.webm


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Not a girl. It doesn't compute.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The ladies in this guy's family get mad that he has sex with 70 women.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

God is watching


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What an amazing view


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

GetDown said:


>


Gravity Falls :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://fat.gfycat.com/SecondaryForsakenJay.webm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hummm, I'll ship it


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Some real OG's.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you realize it's not real


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Not a single one of the above made it into Tekken 7. :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, I'm gonna go and cry now.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Alright, I'm gonna go and cry now.


Halcyon days mate that we will never see the likes of again.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

:done


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

Froot said:


>


i got tears in my eyes laughing at this.

well played sir, well played.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Genius :lol


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Halloween, y'all!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't think people got the memo that Bonfire Night is tomorrow.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was just re-watching this RAW, what a great moment :mark:


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Gabori.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933706210100023301


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got to get in to the spirit :armfold

Got virtual fireplace on with Christmas songs in the background, don't judge


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Lots of Jordans lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ Jesus Christ :bryanlol That's way too much Jason fucking Jordan, make it stop :monkey










Good times :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deborah Ann Woll wens3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

LucasXXII said:


> *x 1,000*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I am mad as hell over the bullshit that happened to me here. I did a lot of it to myself but I ain't entirely to blame! 
People sexually harassing a mentally ill, brain damaged girl. I wished I hadn't been so backwoods and retarded and trusting of strangers on this board. I would keep my head down and just comment on stuff I liked if I could do it again. 
I even told the forum I wasn't feeling well and to ignore it. I shouldn't of signed on and should of let it pass. I have never been online bullied like that before! I guess it made me tougher in a way but its still awful to make a person who suffers every day of her life suffer even worse! 

I only wish that rant thread would be deleted. One day I will have it legally removed. Today isn't that day.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gimme More said:


> I am mad as hell over the bullshit that happened to me here. I did a lot of it to myself but I ain't entirely to blame!
> People sexually harassing a mentally ill, brain damaged girl. I wished I hadn't been so backwoods and retarded and trusting of strangers on this board. I would keep my head down and just comment on stuff I liked if I could do it again.
> I even told the forum I wasn't feeling well and to ignore it. I shouldn't of signed on and should of let it pass. I have never been online bullied like that before! I guess it made me tougher in a way but its still awful to make a person who suffers every day of her life suffer even worse!
> 
> I only wish that rant thread would be deleted. One day I will have it legally removed. Today isn't that day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I wanted to post a sexy pic of AJ looking thick in Red this past Smackdown but I refuse to sexualize such a respectable man


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Its 3am and taking way too long for this website to load. Fix the servers you poor pieces of shits


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Polar Express is still one of my all time favourites.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

wens3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks @Aizen :eagle


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This picture fucks with my head. Only two of these are still wrestling in WWE, one is a jobber.

This was only in 2011. :eagle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

december_blue said:


>


This needs more discussion. Like, does this count as necrophilia?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MC 16 said:


> This needs more discussion. Like, does this count as necrophilia?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectrophilia


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:zayn


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beautiful Dropkick :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you for the nightmares @Aizen


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Tien Shinhan for me.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*SCOTT STEINER*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

When you need to get someone into Gundam Build Fighters


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You're cool in my book if you know what this is from


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Somebody who lives in my complex has a good sense of humor when it comes to naming their wireless :lol










Look Ma No Wires 

(also yeah, my connection is predictably named )


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This film gives me so much fucking nostalgia :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> This film gives me so much fucking nostalgia :mj2


Number 2 was the best.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol Love this part.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946568903878049792


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Team Hell No 

Good times :mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I made myself in the Sims. Pretty close too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ @Merry Reaper Just don't lock your Sim in a room & remove all the doors. Totally didn't do this :side:

When I saw myself with an Animated Avi & Signature

It's beautiful :mj2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

#KanyonCutterOuttaNowhere


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The original Cutter Outta Nowhere though


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loved this match :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Easily one of the creepiest scenes of all time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tonight :mark:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DeterminedImpartialAzurewingedmagpie.webm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


I should use this for everytime I open a shitty WWE section thread. Which is pretty frequently.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Started saying Bitchin' because of El. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Story of my life.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:smugcena :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rollins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WrestleMania sucked last year, but the graphics were fucking dope.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok cube whatever u say dude....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Check Andre the giant v jerry the king lawyer and some fan art which is cool [email protected] 

Peace


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Some nice sticky icky icky @nightrow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is so true.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Nike Air TNS


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Own Supply to get high, Just rolled this bad boy for my Fiancé her mate Regina and I. Ffs Sake it toke toke give , not toke toke toke, I hate smoking with her!!!

@Nightrow what do u think of this bad boy blunt , I'll pass it a across the Atlantic it's that big.

Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Go on then cheers I lit the last one up , your turn , love this pic!! Haha


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hes So Right go on Bob Marley , get who it is told!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


>


Is it just me or is that peoples faces lol, or I'm seeing things, either way that's a cool pic,

My last one of the day and it's not me, she's pinched my fone, so I'm getting her bk lol haha


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theuk said:


> Is it just me or is that peoples faces lol, or I'm seeing things, either way that's a cool pic


It's supposed to be a picture of confetti but now that you mention it, I've noticed it too.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> It's supposed to be a picture of confetti but now that you mention it, I've noticed it too.


I thought it was just me lol, thanks for noticing dude
Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This a great quotation


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Really Interesting to weed smokers.
Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


>


Really Cool Pic ! Where's it from dude??

Peace.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Theuk said:


> Really Cool Pic ! Where's it from dude??
> 
> Peace.


I googled Fantasy Landscapes and found it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> I googled Fantasy Landscapes and found it.


Cheers dude, it's gonna be my new screen saver.

Peace.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Nightrow. You wanna Joint or Blunt??? Up to you, holler at ur boy haha.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love this.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok Mr Vice President we believe You...., NOT!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Limited to 4 blunts a day just found this, I'm at work 2morra, no sesh today, booooooo!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's one for all the cool cats on here, let's get smoking.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Different pic


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Check this out It's the info of who what and where it started in the wrestling game


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

2-1 2-1 FA CUP Final here we come!!!!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

"Good Morning Y'all"


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

She Looks So Hot, I'm So Honored to Have U as My Fiancé , I love this pic!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Does help if your going partying


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Nightrow Eminems pic of 10 yrs of sobriety coin pic from yday , Good on him.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh yes


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

When the town runs dry


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

And still counting


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Check this out haha


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

This is cool


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My weekend weed oh yes I'm gonna get high today as I've got a job but I ain't got shit to do , some of the real sticky icky oh wee put in the air @Nightrow, how long and how many blunts I wonder bruh?? I've started making some.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Blunts made for today's sesh, high as kite oh yes 2 down and lot more to go, peace y'all.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cool pic REYLO


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

He loves grandpa does Rylo-Ken, bless him .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Grandpa Darth And Grandson Rylo-Ken at Skwalker-Kenobi Theme Park.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vote for Kenobi/Skywalker for President.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Or Palpatine/Vader your call.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Would u join this army??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

It's a one of custom made WBC belt made for TRIPLE G match against the other dude , who else thinks it's cool??


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Afternoon Delight


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Very Random, maybe getting some advice off taker than includes u Vince!!! The Bar too.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love this flyer.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Found this, I think he's off his bloody trolley!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's what u a Pride.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Change time


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@emerald-fire I shrank ur ez bar !!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My best friends


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gonna see how many I can smoke in a hour !! Records 12 ....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

You're gonna be alright there, Billy Ho. Now you're starting to hear the music.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Tickets Booked , Anyone else going?? Looks cool , SOLO a Star Wars Story.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sir Winston Churchill @RavishingRickRules, what do ya think dude?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love the new Avengers film


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

whoa look at that!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

1St of the day, put it in the air , some of that real sticky icky.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hope y'all are getting the sunshine like we are here in the U.K. ( which is rarely ever ) a smokers paradise weekend . 6th bong and still going strong.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My bank holidays weed ( wonder how long it will last ) its called BLUE DREAM .


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Loving the weed life


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love it


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Off today , so I'm gonna get high, rolled , ready to gooooo.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Blazing time, to infinity and beyond.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Two Favorites in life my fiancé and weed.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Best Weed Blunts only get the VIP treatment, loaded with best Green on the market,


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Up up up n away!!!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

You no life's good when your woman dresses and looks like this ( Mans won the lotto )


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Now then it's time to bounce, peace Y'all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mona Lisa Smoked the good good .


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The good life.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Today's Treat A Smokers Paradise, nice fat blunts .... I'm off to get high as kite and feel sweet as can be whilst smoking the best weed around!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

No more to be said.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One of each for bedtime which is now and same goes for the morning, oh boy chilling , then swimming. Nite.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

90's Britpop/Cool Britannia


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Some dude I saw on twitter is selling these for £2 a figure well worth it, I had a few in my time when younger, I thought it was well worth it !


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

[/url]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I feckin did it!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was looking up old results relating to a post somebody made, and I noticed somebody had gone into Wikipedia and just completely fucked with Unforgiven 2003. I thought it was hilarious, and as of now they still haven't edited it back to normal.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Saw this on Facebook and thought I'd thought I put it on here as to see if u guys thought it was [email protected] @Leon Knuckles @Nightrow


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I missed you motherfuckers. <3


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GetDown said:


>


Eek the Cat?! That takes me back.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been off the weed six weeks tomorrow so I went to footlocker expecting to spend £145 at least on new pair of trainers well I must off been doing something right as as they were reduced to £100 and with being a nice regular customer I got them for £90 so I'm over the moon as the expression says , there NIKE AIR TNS Size 10. I'm keeping them for my mates birthday in a couple f weeks to look fly , my mate tried the same and the charged him £100 lol I was pissing with laughter , see I knew karma does exist

Here is a pic so them


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fuck. It works. Damn forum killed my image site, now I gotta find a new one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Braun Strowman


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Seth Rollins


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Huge Rusev and Lana


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Paul. :mj2


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

https://goo.gl/images/X8URXW


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


>


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Few GOATS on this pic.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄░░░░░░░
░░░░░▄█▀▄████████████████████▄▀█▄░░░░░
░░░▄█▀▄███▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀██▄▀█▄░░░
░▄█▀▄███▀░░▄████████████▄░░░░░███▄▀█▄░
█▀░████░░░░███████████████▄▄▄▄█████░▀█
█░░███░░░░░▀███████████████████████░░█
▀█▄░▀█▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▀██████▀░▄█▀
░░▀█▄░▀█▄▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░███▀░▄█▀░░
░░░░▀█▄░▀███████████████▄░░░█▀░▄█▀░░░░
░░░░░░▀█▄░▀█░░░▀███████▀░░▄▀░▄█▀░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░▀█▄░▀▄░░░░░░░░░░▄▀░▄█▀░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░▀█▄░▀████████▀░▄█▀░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░▀█▄░▀████▀░▄█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀█▄░▀▀░▄█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀█▄▄█▀░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


It still baffles me that they came so close to predicting the Cubs winning the World Series. Just one year off. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soon.jpeg

(hopefully :mj2)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Soon.jpeg
> 
> (hopefully :mj2)


Hopefully, soon.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


>


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In a Clea mood...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously.....no likes for Superman fighting Thor...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just the greatest superhero couple ever...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spot the subliminal message. uttahere :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Spot the subliminal message. uttahere :beckylol


Real mature, Tyrion...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still on Strange.


This moment made me cry in the cinema...










...my childhood hero was finally alive on the screen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Real mature, Tyrion...


Don't blame me, I didn't put that in there.

Although, I honestly doubt that was intentional, since the odds of a British writer working on that comic is probably slim. Wank didn't become popular in American vernacular until recently, but alas, it's still funny.










Heel ASUKA is GOAT Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I looked through my old Doctor Strange/Defenders/Strange Tales books today, so they're on my mind. I really hope Clea appears in a future MCU film.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She'll be in the sequel. And whatever she can do, it'll be massively nerfed, just like Strange himself. I hope in the sequel, we see actual magic instead of those orange frisbees they have on their hands at all times.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

dang I came here hoping I would get a pic of the "legendary" Tyrion....guess not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> She'll be in the sequel. And whatever she can do, it'll be massively nerfed, just like Strange himself. I hope in the sequel, we see actual magic instead of those orange frisbees they have on their hands at all times.


No matter what, the MCU Clea will be superior to the 1978 TV version...

It'll be great to finally have Clea action figures. 


Last one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, this is from an official Marvel title, even though the art may not look it. The Invincible Iron Man #3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's very popular.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:done


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What a trio!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What a trio!












Part Two


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to re-watch this shit some day.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That crazy sick bastard did it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> That crazy sick bastard did it.


It's not like it was that hard. It's NXT. NXT is a talent product, there's no racial prejudice, height prejudice, language prejudice, it's just talent. The real test is getting the old man to give you his world titles. Even Asuka thrived in NXT, because in NXT, her being the greatest talent to ever walk into a WWE arena was enough. It's not enough when you put idiots in charge.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not like it was that hard. It's NXT. NXT is a talent product, there's no racial prejudice, height prejudice, language prejudice, it's just talent. The real test is getting the old man to give you his world titles. Even Asuka thrived in NXT, because in NXT, her being the greatest talent to ever walk into a WWE arena was enough. It's not enough when you put idiots in charge.


I'm still mad about Asuka's booking, don't remind me.










I truly hope those killing it in NXT stay there for a very long time. RAW/SD is good for nobody.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You think you're mad, imagine how I feel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was watching the Mr. Bean Christmas episode earlier. :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The memories.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> The memories.


It was this for me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It was this for me


All the stuff we had back then for kid shows/cartoons like Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon, Fox Kids, the Saturday Morning Wars between SM:TV Live (Ant and Dec are bringing this back this year or next year so I've read) and Live & Kicking, Diggit, CITV, CBBC, T4, Milkshake on Channel 5. The Big Breakfast was also a staple for morning shows back then.

I remember Kurt Angle appearing on the Friends skit called C.H.U.M.S on SM:TV Live :lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO0bABsmE_c


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Art by Ray Harryhausen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soon.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

FULL HOUSE, MUTHAFUCKAS.










fun house?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's the true makings of the best woman's wrestler in wwe , well said Becky couldn't agree with u any more.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Brock Lesnar: Hentai Fiend


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

About 2 years ago (I think), the Alex Ross travelling art gallery did an exhibition in Windsor and I saw these portraits in person. It was spectacular.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

God, Ambrose looked a million bucks with that Title.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> God, Ambrose looked a million bucks with that Title.


I don't understand why his reign gets so much criticism. He was awesome as champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because Austin was being an idiot and called him lazy despite the fact that he admitted he didn't watch the product. Because of his dumb ass statement, everybody went "Well, Austin said it and Austin is infallible, so Ambrose has to suck." Then he fought AJ Styles, which was a losing battle because people are fooled by flips and that was it. He got branded a failure.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Read the top right side closely.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ :triggered


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Comics are great.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Comics are great.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drusilla, the forgotten hostess of The Vault of Horror


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goth Sally Field is everything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


Timon & Pumbaa. wens3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Blair concept art for Walt Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Karma


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


I see your Inception and raise you Paprika.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*sigh*

Another day of Missing Punk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Showstopper ; Remember this? :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> @Showstopper ; Remember this? :mark:


Whoa! Completely forgot about that. Great find. Punk and Rollins as a tag team. :mark: I miss Punk.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Whoa! Completely forgot about that. Great find. Punk and Rollins as a tag team. :mark: I miss Punk.


Same, man.  He's one of my all-time favourites. There will forever be a huge black hole. I'm forever grateful we got to see Seth & Punk interact before he left. One of my favourite Rumble openings in 2014.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikola Tesla


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Best thing Del Rio did, right here:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Where the hell is that from? Out here lookin' like Mad Mox Fury Road....

And yes, I said Mox, not Max. I need to spell the joke out because the words are so similar.

Looks cool, I'll give it that.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking Boss. :ambrose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

These are selectable game modes in 2k19. Womens Revolution 1 is obviously the old generation, womens revolution 2 (the one I'm focused on, obviously) is the new generation. 

2k is clearly smarter than Vince McMahon.....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emmanuelle said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you're trying to smile at someone, but you're really awkward


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sabrinathon continues!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

NWA Autographed Pic .


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#Sabrinathon


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiroyo Matsumoto is my spirit animal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever that's supposed to mean.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday. :hb :hb


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably my favorite comic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Decidedly not my favourite comic. That would be either The Killing Joke or Watchmen, as I rarely read comics, and yes, I have read Civil War. In fact I'm holding it as we speak. I'm looking at a panel of Punisher picking Captain Americas mask off the ground.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do not care for Civil War, but Watchmen and Killing Joke are superb. Killing Joke used to be my favorite.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like The Killing Joke, because it proves a point. Here's to crime.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When COD was good. This image gives me so much damn nostalgia. A lot of sleepless nights.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't care for console/PC wars or stuff like that anymore like when I was younger but this was hilarious. :lol Screw exclusives anyway, it's highly important to experience _everything_.

Will never stop loving gaming. :zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The best Batman. FIGHT ME!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall Peace among worlds.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, Doctor Strange is great and all, but has he ever been knighted by King Arthur himself? Because Batman has.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Batman friends with Tom Wolfe?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also, let us never forget that Clea bumped uglies with Ben Franklin.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Is Batman friends with Tom Wolfe?


Who in the utter fuck is Tom Wolfe?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Who in the utter fuck is Tom Wolfe?


Read a damn book, Tyrion!

Wikipedia:

*Thomas Kennerly Wolfe Jr. (March 2, 1930 – May 14, 2018) was an American author and journalist widely known for his association with New Journalism, a style of news writing and journalism developed in the 1960s and 1970s that incorporated literary techniques.

Wolfe began his career as a regional newspaper reporter in the 1950s, achieving national prominence in the 1960s following the publication of such best-selling books as The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test (a highly experimental account of Ken Kesey and the Merry Pranksters) and two collections of articles and essays, Radical Chic & Mau-Mauing the Flak Catchers and The Kandy-Kolored Tangerine-Flake Streamline Baby. In 1979, he published the influential book The Right Stuff about the Mercury Seven astronauts, which was made into a 1983 film of the same name directed by Philip Kaufman.

His first novel, The Bonfire of the Vanities, published in 1987, was met with critical acclaim and also became a commercial success. It was adapted as a major motion picture of the same name directed by Brian De Palma.*

Anyway...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I ship it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I shouldn't have to read a book to know who a supposedly famous person is. If I haven't heard of him, he's clearly not that famous. I've heard of Ben Franklin, I can assure you of that...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess Clea wins that one...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

One month. :mark:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Donald chump.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Greatest Fooballer in the History Of the Modern Game the Best Left Wing Midfielder in Manchester United And Wales History, also the premier league best ever player RYAN GIGGS( just my personal opinion)
>>>RED DEVIL TILL I DIE>>>


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm looking forward to At Slummerslam SETH ROLLINS V DOLPH ZIGGLER - ALEXA BLISS V RONDA ROUSEY - SHINSKUE NAKAMURA V JEFF HARDY - AJ STYLES V SAMOA JOE. - CARMELLA V CHARLOTTE FLAIR V BECKY LYNCH( Where Carmella wins and Becky and Charlotte rivalry starts fingers crossed) BRAUN STROWMAN V KEVIN OWENS ( if ko wins I'll never watch BORE again, as wtf was the point of building him up he's over huge at the minute just for that to happen, I hope Braun wins and cashes in after Roman thinks he's won and powerslambs him through the table drags him back into the ring , then Brock and Braun go at it oh there's loads of creative to do with this match, just give Braun a shot UNIVERSAL CHAMP! that's what most fans want!) I like finnbalor but another shitty match v boring Corbin is tad to much so I'll be skipping that match or if I watch it live as it doesn't come on till 12 am GMT British time so I'm early nighting then up for preshow online) 

Then few weeks later ALL IN good month this month and the beginning of next , just hope it streams on FITETV.common British tv fingers crossed @RavishingRickRules you heard out yet dude?


Peace y'all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's been a Françoise Hardy kind of day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Françoise Hardy-Thon continues!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Last one.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In the 1970s, The Wasp had the power to turn into pure funk.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

What are thoooooose D:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By Ray Harryhausen


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea's first (and only) solo adventure!

Part 1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea's first (and only) solo adventure!

Part 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea's first (and only) solo adventure!

Part 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea's first (and only) solo adventure!

Part 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea's first (and only) solo adventure!

Part 5 (End)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dean looks crazy different. Wow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#SquadGoals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:sodone


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obfuscation said:


> :sodone


Don't care what anyone says, Freddy vs. Jason was fucking awesome. I've rewatched that film so many times, and I absolutely love it. The acting is undoubtedly bad, but it's just a fun film.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This duo. :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:heyman5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Transylvania's Favorite Son.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


So thats where the Simpsons got that from


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Someone else on this forum is a Clea fan!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Strange are true love, dammit!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Clea and Strange are true love, dammit!


So you ship them then?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> So you ship them then?


Tyrion says it doesn't count as a ship because they were together, but I completely support them as a couple. If it counts as a ship, they're my #1.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tyrion says it doesn't count as a ship because they were together, but I completely support them as a couple. If it counts as a ship, they're my #1.


If you want characters in a relation*ship*, then its a ship


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> If you want characters in a relation*ship*, then its a ship


That's what I thought. We can debate with Tyrion later.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


Underrated movie right there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> That's what I thought. We can debate with Tyrion later.


Speaking of comic ships


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

R.I.P Barry Chuckle.

Chucklevision was one of my childhood shows in the 90's/early 2000's.

The Chuckle Brothers should've played Mario and Luigi in a movie. Nobody could've pulled it off better and look more the part than them.

Thanks for all the laughs and memories :mj2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> R.I.P Barry Chuckle.
> 
> Chucklevision was one of my childhood shows in the 90's/early 2000's.
> 
> ...












:mj2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ray Harryhausen was a true sorcerer.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No matter what Kairi does with that title, she'll never surpass the GOAT, nor will anyone else.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cole. :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


roud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik walking in on Clea and Stephen Strange in bed amuses me more than it should.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And thus, a ship was born


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne, my spirit animal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This picture is now my happy place.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Science.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Comic book science is awesome. I love Hulk being doused in radiation and getting super powers instead of cancer, among others. :agree:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#NeverForget


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Decided to fuck with this for some random reason.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continuing my campaign to spread Clea awareness.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh the look on Alexa's face , damn Ronda she's that skinny you may actually snap her , calm down >


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom... in Rome.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The fucking animations in Uncharted 4. :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035731285459664897
So am I. :asuka :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Liverpool Day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom... in Rome.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does this actually work for anyone?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The picture is showing up for me if that's what you mean.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightrow said:


> The picture is showing up for me if that's what you mean.


:nah I mean the counting sheep. This will be me tonight.










Insomnia is a bitch. :mj2


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man the Captain Picard show is looking weird


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By Tim Burton


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Playing to the crowd... it's working.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Playing to the crowd... it's working.


Nice art. Even if I don't care much for Supergirl Rebirth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Badass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Is it wrong that the first thing I noticed is Power Girl's boobs?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Yes.


Well if thats wrong, I don't want to be right


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vampire Jubilee is everything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good ol' Siouxsie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goth Sally Field/Gidget is my spirit animal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Debbie Harry is a GOAT.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp and Rogue, y'all!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

:smile2:


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

:banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

:bow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


I actually have a print of the original painting of this in my office at home (alongside a lot of other Frazetta.) I often forget that so many of them are comic book covers because I'm so used to seeing them with no text at all.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I no who I'm voting for


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Carteruk said:


> I no who I'm voting for


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>



Or just vote for him on his own haha


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

@virus21 ;


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


The new Catwoman looks boss!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Did somebody pull a Dr. Moreau on MEW and Aubrey Plaza?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So... much... Paulson...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ZOMBIE WASP WILL DESTROY US ALL.










#mygreatestfear


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOOD LORD!

*choke*

ZOMBIE STORM HAS JOINED ZOMBIE WASP!!! MANKIND IS DOOMED!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! NOT DOCTOR STRANGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Itchy... Tasty... BRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

@ the two images above:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman! He can save us from the zo...

GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*zombie noises*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm alive!!

Here's some Clea to celebrate:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


just watched for the first time was great 8/10


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall this is for you dude haha :smile2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly the greatest comic book character of all time...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Well, he's obviously in the top 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fun Fact: I always read Stephen Strange in Vincent Price's voice.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm on a Death kick right now. Thanks, RRR!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cowgirl Wonder Woman for the win


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And Cowboy Doctor Strange.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just love Blake & Anna together.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You two are cute together.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, it's a good thing Jubilee didn't turn into a zombie last ni-


GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!

*choke*

JUBILEE IS... A VAMPIRE!!!!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadlier than Dracula! Jubilee is back... from the dead!!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This scene makes me sad and goes perfect with "In A New York Minute".

:mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightrow said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nightrow said:


>


Is this Don't be a Menace? :lol

Hilarious film.










:lmao


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Is this Don't be a Menace? :lol
> 
> Hilarious film.
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love these goobers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should my next avatar be Asuka or Clea? You decide!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Should my next avatar be Asuka or Clea? You decide!


Does Becky count?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Does Becky count?


Blow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


>


Fuck yeah, The Darkness!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

virus21 said:


> Fuck yeah, The Darkness!


I'm actually a HUGE Top Cow fan, Silvestri, Turner, Finch, Benitez - these are the guys I tried to emulate when I first started drawing comics. I know it's out of vogue now but "bad girl art" was pretty much how I got started in my brief career as an inker in independent comics in the early 00's.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back when Sabrina the Teenage Witch was a horror host...


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Back when Sabrina the Teenage Witch was a horror host...


I'm sure I read somewhere that they were doing a new Sabrina series that was more horror based and not a teen sitcom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that they were doing a new Sabrina series that was more horror based and not a teen sitcom.


There is a comic series (really good BTW) and a Netflix series is about to come out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will never stop loving these mystical dweebs!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea by Bruce Timm :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The perfect superhero team doesn't exi-


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! More Clea!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marion Ravenwood is a GOAT.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


Happy Batman Day!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Happy Batman day to you as well.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was Harley Quinn Day last year. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, thank God it's not this year. This day is for a real icon who earned his popularity instead of leeching off a far better character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got one of these last year!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

happy batday :banderas


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Classic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Harley Quinn Day!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Poison Ivy Day!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Star Wars Pic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By Tim Burton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Another one by Burton.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Ahh, Miss Martian fan


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

From the other Clea solo story:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The best DC/Vertigo character? 

Probably.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will give you a like, but that hidden Deadpool is a mood killer.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I will give you a like, but that hidden Deadpool is a mood killer.


Oh didn't see Deadpool over there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And somewhere in that room, Spider-Man is thinking that he really did hit the jackpot


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Black Cat disagrees


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Black Cat disagrees


She can join too


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

virus21 said:


> She can join too


virus21 ladies and gentlemen, the hero we need but don't deserve.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Weird since she has been shown to be eating salads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I always thought the salad thing was weird. She should be a carnivore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I always thought the salad thing was weird. She should be a carnivore.


Or photosynthesis. She has plant DNA in her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Or photosynthesis. She has plant DNA in her.


True. I just always got a kick out of the idea of Ivy being a reverse vegan.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:woo :dance :clap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He is pretty cool... I just didn't grow up with him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> He is pretty cool... I just didn't grow up with him.


I didn't grow up with him, either, but awesome is awesome. You're telling me you'd pick Fate over Strange if you had grown up with Fate and hadn't read Strange as a kid? 

I have zero problem with recency bias. In fact, I subscribe to it being a good thing. Nobody should be too blinded by their nostalgia.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't grow up with him, either, but awesome is awesome. You're telling me you'd pick Fate over Strange if you had grown up with Fate and hadn't read Strange as a kid?
> 
> I have zero problem with recency bias. In fact, I subscribe to it being a good thing. Nobody should be too blinded by their nostalgia.


I don't think I would have ever picked Fate over Strange, but I might have appreciated Fate more. For the most part, I've only encountered Fate as a supporting player. 

Strange was the ideal superhero for a young Phantom. In essence, he is Vincent Price playing Sherlock Holmes as a wizard. And his comics were these psychedelic journeys through the bizarre and macabre. His realm appealed to a young child who dreamt of monsters and weird fantasy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Herbert Lom as The Phantom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Ayyy


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Current mood:


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671532391475843072


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


>


Looking thicker than a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#friendshipgoals


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a rival for Alexa Bliss when it comes to facial expressions. :becky2 @Black Metal ;


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I have a rival for Alexa Bliss when it comes to facial expressions. :becky2 @Black Metal ;


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Black Metal said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#Neverforget


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Deadpool... Together!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne is the best.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Clea and Deadpool... Together!


Does that bring your opinion of Deadpool up or your opinion of Clea down? :side:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The GOAT. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What a goofy ass representation of "death".

Is there any connection between her and Doctor Fate/Nabu? I assume you can guess why I asked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. Death just rocks an ankh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm pleased to hear that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

@PhantomoftheRing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sadly, I can't enjoy the game, but whatever I guess.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Scarlet Witch... together!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Strange are just the sweetest dweebs.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne and Matt MODOK.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My Avengers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You wanna play rough? Okay. Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Nadia van Dyne and Matt MODOK.


Umm Nadia was raised in the Microverse wasn't she? Just asking because I rarely follow modern Marvel these days.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Umm Nadia was raised in the Microverse wasn't she? Just asking because I rarely follow modern Marvel these days.


She was raised in the Red Room.

Have a Françoise Hardy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It actually wasn't that bad. Believe it or not. For me, anyways.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THIS DUDE'S INTO METAL!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have seen the future of cinema... and it is Venom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! It's GOAT Wasp/secret autistic hero Nadia van Dyne!!!! :mark :woo :dance :clap :cheer :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason X so bad it's good. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Jason X so bad it's good. :lol


"Guys, it's okay! He just wanted his machete back!"





Clea time, y'all!!!! :mark :dance


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

^ thats a nice work. for the phantom's pic actually lol.










we need share some Kenshiro greatness.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> ^ thats a nice work. for the phantom's pic actually lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMAE WA MOU SHINDEIRU


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"We." roud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Roll on November 16th!!!!

Nagini is a maledictus!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea getting billed with Spider-Man and Doctor Strange. :mark roud


I think this is the only time that happened. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp and her fearless sidekick, Plucky the Arachnid Lad.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Doctor Doom by Esad Ribic is everything. Look at that majestic view.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knowing that GOAT author Neil Gaiman is a Clea fan really warms my heart.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/670334109588324354
All the cool kids love Clea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's awesome. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> It's awesome. :mark:


Glad you're enjoying your game. :asuka


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Bad Shiv Rising for putting me on to this beauty , she's my new fav crush!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The greatest of all time!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The greatest rap group in history are N.W.A @SUPA HOT FIRE


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Shiv , thanks again for this beauty .


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THIS THREAD IS NOW A DANA SCULLY APPRECIATION THREAD. DIG IT.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What did I just say, Virus!?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Love this edition!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

X-Files was great.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This was my favorite Strange cover as a kid. Perfect for Halloween.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Good grief this show sometimes... :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Technical Difficulties.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asuka Langley Soryu by Bruce Timm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea by Bruce Timm :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

How cool is this


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Look at this dork and her popcorn magic!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/I ship Sally Hawkins and Gillian Anderson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is Bae


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOOD LORD! *choke*

JUBILEE IS... A VAMPIRE!!! 

ALL THE GARLIC FLOWERS IN THE WORLD WON'T SAVE YOU FROM HER TECHNICOLOR TERROR!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MCU Wasp has really grown on me.

Pun intended, turkeys!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gwen Stacy forever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


SUPA, I gotta know which side you're on...

Gwen "Right" Stacy or Mary Jane "Wrong" Watson?

No pressure.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

If it ain't Gwen Stacy then life ain't spicy :zayn3










*#TeamGwen4Life.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud


This thread is now a Gwen Stacy appreciation thread.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

It suddenly got very hot in here....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gwen Strange... :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> SUPA, I gotta know which side you're on...
> 
> Gwen "Right" Stacy or Mary Jane "Wrong" Watson?
> 
> No pressure.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peace among worlds.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I should report you guys for this kind of content.... :thirst


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peter might as well go the polygamy route. Might actually stop him from whining


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_







_


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That Clea skeleton...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Today is all about spooky Doctor Strange covers. Doing a Halloween event dressed as Strange tonight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one's not that spooky, but I dig it!

"Behold Clea!"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


>


You know your audience.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Home Alone is for Christmas, not Halloween! :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Home Alone is for Christmas, not Halloween! :goaway


"Random Picture Thread"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "Random Picture Thread"


Bah!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peace among worlds.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall

I'm a hypocrite, yo!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Sick poster!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batgirl boobs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea: The virus21 Edition


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Women of Marvel by Bruce Timm

AKA Clea, Wasp, Scarlet Witch, and some others.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Jane Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I swear I've been laughing at this shit for 5 minutes straight. :lmao










I know who the guy is at the front from Twitch, Tyler1, and it's so fucking random to see him next to some of the NXT wrestlers. I can't deal with it. :hglol I thought this shit was photoshopped on Twitter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


>


That story arc used to be one of my favorites. Strange and Clea becoming one to escape Silver Dagger... roud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Steele, queen of the scream queens.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Janet and Nadia van Dyne

Goth Wasps = My aesthetic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Nemesis.... :banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should I watch this? :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Should I watch this? :hmm


Have you read the book or seen the first movie?


OH SNAP! MORE CLEA!!!! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I tried to watch that show. I got 17 minutes in, I was bored.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053068310227509248


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cats are assholes. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange, Clea, Dream of the Endless, and Death of the Endless vs. Cthulhu.

This picture will not be topped.

/thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is outdated as fuck, but man, this is cool.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Cats are assholes. :lol


Velociraptors suck too...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

frigging classic. I don't agree with everything but when it comes to mangas, 90's owns today.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Last Strange of the day.

Doctor Strange is the dorkiest dork in the history of dorkdom. I love him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina is legitimately one of the best horror comics of the decade. Can't wait for the Netflix show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Im going to need context to this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Im going to need context to this












It's from Red Band Society apparently, whatever that is. Some teen medical show. Can't provide any more context than that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Why does Godzilla have Gamera's head?????


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This picture makes me all warm & fuzzy inside.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of the GOAT comics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy little horror comic series "for girls"... nothing exceptional, but worth checking out for fans of clas-Sick fright funny books.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ordering this shirt right now. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp winning strangers over by being a dork is my jam.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EVERYONE! THE FIRST ISSUE OF THE NEW UNSTOPPABLE WASP IS OUT! NADIA LIVES!!!!!!!!!!

Be excited. :mark :dance :woo :clap :asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Wasp returning from cancellation... roud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh I love weeds in blunts or joints.!!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


One of my favorite movies.

And Cyd Charisse... :banderas

I had a major crush on her when I was a kid.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> One of my favorite movies.
> 
> And Cyd Charisse... :banderas
> 
> I had a major crush on her when I was a kid.


Is that.... It can't be... *another Fred Astaire fan on WF*?!?!?! :mark

Cyd Charisse probably had the most exquisite shoulders of all time. :quite She was (and still is) that gorgeous.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Is that.... It can't be... *another Fred Astaire fan on WF*?!?!?! :mark
> 
> Cyd Charisse probably had the most exquisite shoulders of all time. :quite She was (and still is) that gorgeous.


Of course! Astaire was the man! It's a scientific fact!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I think I'm about to faint...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange riding a pegasus with the image of Clea in his mind is my jam.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


I was part of a Rocky shadow cast for a few years.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I was part of a Rocky shadow cast for a few years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


I'm the Phantom.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I'm the Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


>


Enough of this! You need a bit of...



OOOOOH!!! SHOCK TREATMENT!!!!










Remember: It's not a sequel to The Rocky Horror Picture Show... it's an equal!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sadbecky

Worst title for anything ever!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

All around the world!!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death having fun at work.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back when Sabrina the Teenage Witch was a Cryptkeeper-style horror host...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina the Teenage Horror Host...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More spooky Sabrina.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^Probably the coolest actor of this decade.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> ^Probably the coolest actor of this decade.












I'd love to see him as James Bond. Just saying.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'd love to see him as James Bond. Just saying.


Abso-freaking-lutely. :tucky

Everything about him screams the next Bond for sure:










^It's like he was made for the Bond role!

I do understand the Idris Elba fans but Hardy is the one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pfft. Vincent Price is the best actor of the decade.










What year is it?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Pfft. Vincent Price is the best actor of the decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2018. Get with the times, boy.












SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Abso-freaking-lutely. :tucky
> 
> Everything about him screams the next Bond for sure:
> 
> ...


It's basically the Casino Royale scene. Uncanny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More Sabrina.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Emmanuelle said:


>


:mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My favorite superhero.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange and Clea being Halloween-y... and manga-y.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll miss this guy in the new one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp: 1980s Stage Magician


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Junior Wasp and OG Wasp being precious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The great Vincent Price died on this day in 1993. Rest in peace, good sir.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fun Fact: Stephen Strange's middle name is Vincent.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More Vincent Price.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vincent Price and Barbara Steele, horror GOATs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool and Wasp


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I had some bubblegum weed yday and slept from 7pm ish till 8ish the morning haha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange approaching Eternity by Steve Ditko. Strange Tales #138.

Classic stuff.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My new Nokia 7.1 it's cool , I had my old Nokia 3310'which still works !!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Foul Play! from Haunt of Fear #19, an absolute clas-Sick from that master of the merrily macabre, Jack Davis. Coloring by the legendary Marie Severin.

I have the Jack Davis EC Comics Artist's Edition with this story and it really allows you to appreciate just how incredible this page is.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was so :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Was so :mark:


It was pretty good.

Lon Chaney Jr. as Frankenstein visiting Stage 28, the Phantom of the Opera stage. Son honoring Father.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Stranger is pretty boss.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mj2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's a photo of me:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My new wrestling tee Geordie Strong Style ( got it from defiant a local indie promo used to b wccpw)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You guys!!! I just saw a Clea cosplayer at L.A. Comic Con!!!! :mark roud :woo :dance :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silver Dagger is the most underrated Doctor Strange villain.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Answer: Not good for Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Answer: Not good for Spider-Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Answer: Not good for Spider-Man


I always stop reading after this page:










They lived happily ever after. The end.


THE. END.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I always stop reading after this page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your view on Sin's Past?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> What is your view on Sin's Past?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The only thing worse than Sins Past is Ultimatum. 










That and Wasp's death broke my heart.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The only thing worse than Sins Past is Ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. That pretty much killed the Ultimate Universe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange approves of Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The GOAT


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Accurate representation of how cold the UK feels right now:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shadow > Batman

FIGHT ME, DWEEBLERS!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik walking in on Strange and Clea amuses me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reminder: Debbie Harry is super boss.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is there a Hiroyo Matsumoto fan thread?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne/Wasp is my spirit animal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

From The Amazing Spider-Man Annual #1.










Random Doctor Strange cameos are the best Doctor Strange cameos.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Having a good birthday?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Having a good birthday?


Well it's officially over 30 minutes ago. :sadbecky

But that's okay because:











:mark: :mark: :mark:

It's like two Birthdays. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's still your birthday in Horrorwood, Karloffornia.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom of the Paradise was released on this day in 1974!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Good stuff... but nothing beats the real deal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I LOVE those old Ben Cooper Halloween costumes!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Halloween is officially over in the UK.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Halloween is officially over in the UK.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

For my avatar, do I stick with Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp or do I change it to Clea?

YOU DECIDE!!!!

Quote me with your answer!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> For my avatar, do I stick with Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp or do I change it to Clea?
> 
> YOU DECIDE!!!!
> 
> Quote me with your answer!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


>


Done.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Ertan Soner (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread has basically become a DC vs. Marvel thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Its not really a vs thread, its just something that happened.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know... it's just funny how it played out.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I know... it's just funny how it played out.


Good thing that isn't booked by WWE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I really like magical heroes...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina Spellman meets Zatanna. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's love, son! roud


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> That's love, son! roud


Ahh, fellow Dick/Babs shipper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I meant Clea and Strange... sorry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You should have put the words *after* the pic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've quoted or mentioned you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

France Gall being groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy and France Gall... this is probably the coolest, Frenchiest photo of all time.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp/My secret autistic heroine fangirling over Doctor Doom is everything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp and Ant-Man listening to Coldplay.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Yo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Remember me as WF's #1 Drusilla fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Time to vanish again for a few days, and embrace the outside world.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

*Conquering*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

from the greatest trilogy.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good times.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy being groovier than I'll ever be.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death and Poison Ivy. :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Superbad. :hglol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Guys!!!! There's going to be a Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Christmas special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Listen to the Wasp, kids.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062081417163599872


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey Plaza is going to fight Chucky... Hollywood is officially making movies just for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phantom is going to see this and squeal soon.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


ALL HAIL HYPNO-PLAZA!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taking a break from Strange today. Happy Magik Day!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vincent Price, Boris Karloff, Basil Rathbone & Peter Lorre.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boris and Bela being adorable.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck that reboot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GetDown said:


>


Gimp Goldust?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Strange suffering from a severe case of the 1970s.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


That's the coolest comic book pic I've saw ever dude , detailing on it is immense and the sketching and development of it has worked bloody amazing!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Who's this?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Who's this?


Winston Churchill.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Winston Churchill.



The second greatest pm in history after Clem atlee


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Who's this ?


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Who's this ?


The guy whose gonna kick Drago's ass in Creed 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nope it's the bad guy off black panther god try though we both live in the U.K. At 8am ur bang on there bout Winston , it's the necklace that gives it away .


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ Both characters are played by Michael Jordan.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> The guy whose gonna kick Drago's ass in Creed 2.




Imsmoke far to much weed haha ur right haha I've got goose bumps from seeing this a kid when drago killed apollo rocky does him at the end the music dddddddaaaaadd through the rounds , he's looking well Dolph lungdren same with Stallone there good mates , dophs even funnier in ted snorting the coke thinkingits ming haha


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Aye with b in the middle lol imagine if they left they b out they be bankrupt in a hour lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will never stop posting Françoise Hardy pics! Dig it!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy: Queen of Old School Cool.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


virus21 said:


>


I watched the first three episodes... new She-Ra is cute. Sorry.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I watched the first three episodes... new She-Ra is cute. Sorry.


Yeah, thats the problem I have. I don't want it to be cute. We have plenty of shows that have cute. I'll watch Friendship is Magic if I want cute. Or better humor.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MEW as a Ghostbuster. :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^ I literally just downloaded the Chevy Chase remake a few hours ago.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire, do you recognize the quote in my sig?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


>


Funny, but we do have a Random videos thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

If Stan Lee created the DC Universe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another day, another day where this quote applies perfectly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Another day, another day where this quote applies perfectly.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

In honor of snoop dog get getting a star on the walk of fame , here's to him !! @SUPA HOT FIRE , it's a great day to be high , the coolest rapper in the game today uncle snoop!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> In honor of snoop dog get getting a star on the walk of fame , here's to him !! @SUPA HOT FIRE , it's a great day to be high , the coolest rapper in the game today uncle snoop!


 @SUPA HOT FIRE.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik is boss. That is all.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Walking in to most WWE threads on this site..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

F. Hardy being adorable.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Presents: Girls with Cats


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


When Anna Kendrick tells you she's no longer your friend... :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GetDown said:


>


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Imagine being one of these people.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Imagine being one of these people.


Black Friday is crazy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I should go to bed soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't read the book but really liked this cover. Thought it would follow the trend of the thread.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy time!! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The 'Name 3 things about the above poster' regulars will understand. :beckylol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:fact


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The nostalgia. :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


The WWE Sections?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The WWE Sections?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


You know, I would be up for the 616 Gwen coming back. I'd hook her up with one of Peter's clones, but why not bring her back.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching this makes me feel more warmer. :cozy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :lmao


To be fair, she probably would want to forget that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Take me back.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Birthday boy. :tucky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


>


You know your audience.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You know your audience.


As do you apparently. Ship them DC.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cameron from Ferris Bueller is literally me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same, Clea.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The worst thing to ever happen in the history of comic books... :no :goaway :fuckthis


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The worst thing to ever happen in the history of comic books... :no :goaway :fuckthis


Still not as bad as One More Day


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If I HAD to ship Doctor Strange with someone NOT named Clea, it would be Dead Girl...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This entire story arc was far out. My introduction to Lovecraftian horror.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By Frank Miller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one's for you, my boy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> This one's for you, my boy.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Images That I Willed Into Existence: Gwen Stacy as Doctor Strange


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

WWWWAAAAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Spider-Man riding Mothra and wielding a bat'leth? This is one of the geekiest pics ever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Antihero said:


>


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

#goals


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Merry Christmas from Doctor Strange and the Wasp!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#Ishipit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't honestly say I was ever a huge Ms./Captain Marvel/Carol Danvers fan, but this is pretty boss:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Little Richard!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


where is this from? any current book or something? Man the art in most of the Marvel books lately have been a huge shame.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> where is this from? any current book or something? Man the art in most of the Marvel books lately have been a huge shame.


Uncanny X-Men (2013) #15.

In that same issue:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of my favorite story arcs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm a hypocrite. I used to shit on Fortnite, and now I've got addicted to it since I'm slightly getting the hang of it. :lol


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry Houdini and Bess: OTP


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's a cat from the complex next door to mine looking at me judgmentally :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Helena Bonham Carter and Father Christmas :mark


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aesthetic: Kate Bush walking a crocodile.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Some of Tim Burton's concept art for Edward Scissorhands.

@SUPA HOT FIRE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Some of Tim Burton's concept art for Edward Scissorhands.
> 
> @SUPA HOT FIRE.


:mark :mark :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nostalgia will recognise. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice Cooper and Wolfman Jack :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Serious Teenage Witch Business:










Less Serious Teenage Witch Business:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back when Clea and Strange did adult films:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice in Wonderland concept art by Mary Blair.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Optic. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Evangeline Lilly


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## allanzurk (Dec 11, 2018)

Ruth said:


> <3 u evo


This is really epic...!!!!

:ghost

:nerd:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My life:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu is love.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fuller, go easy on the Pepsi!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Back when She-Hulk wasn't terrible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't watch ROH, but this is pretty sick. Cody as Venom Snake.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The pecking order, exactly as it should be, illustrated perfectly by this camera angle.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All Magik, all the time! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Françoise Hardy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------

